# Missed ONE dose of Thyroid meds - behavior change???



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Missing one dose should not make a difference. Possibly need to consider a different cause.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When I first started giving Brooks thyroid medicine, I tried to give it one hour before or three hours after medicine.....and inevitably, forgot doses. But, I never noticed anything different in his behavior.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think you'd see a behavior change with one missed dose. I tend to think that something else is causing the hangdog look.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am hypothyroid myself - have been for decades. When I miss a dose, it makes a huge difference. An afternoon "slump" tells me I am late taking my second dose, and I simply don't function well or feel right until I'm caught up. Does that hold true for dogs? I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised. 

My two hypothyroid Goldens get their meds with breakfast and dinner, so we don't forget. (They don't remind us about meds, but they are adamant about meals.) I've seen lots of advice not to give their thyroxine with a meal, but we have always given it that way and do so for tests. Seems to work well and we are less likely to forget a dose.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hubby thinks she was trying to avoid any possibility of a bath! <Trace was bathed tonight> 
Although the sad-face' has been going on for 3 hours now....seems a bit long to hang on to that thought....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I am hypothyroid myself - have been for decades. When I miss a dose, it makes a huge difference. An afternoon "slump" tells me I am late taking my second dose, and I simply don't function well or feel right until I'm caught up. Does that hold true for dogs? I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> My two hypothyroid Goldens get their meds with breakfast and dinner, so we don't forget. (They don't remind us about meds, but they are adamant about meals.) I've seen lots of advice not to give their thyroxine with a meal, but we have always given it that way and do so for tests. Seems to work well and we are less likely to forget a dose.


One of my human friends reports the same thing about her thyroid medication timing. 

I tried to follow the 1 hour before meal or 3 hour after meal schedule and did really well when we dosed 1x daily. We recently switched to a 2x daily schedule and now it's impossible to time the evening dosage properly because Toby eats 3 meals a day to prevent early a.m. throw ups and because he needs to gain a few pounds. We haven't seen any change in his demeanor by switching dosage timing or by giving it at mealtimes in the evening. 

I hope she is herself tomorrow morning! Maybe she's just extra tired or the weather is bugging her?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have forgotten to give Maggie hers before and there want any change in her behavior.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never noticed a change with Gunner if we missed his pill but he is pretty laid back anyway.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby stayed 4 nights at the daycare facility in April. I had her Soloxine and food all labled and what time of day the pills and food should be given. When I dropped her off, I told them that there should be nothing left and I would give her morning pill at home after picking her up. Someone forgot to give her the one pill. Who knows what day or what time it was. She was not herself at all. She had the same disposition as you describe of Liberty. "SAD".


----------



## MaxieSmiles (May 8, 2017)

BayBeams said:


> Missing one dose should not make a difference. Possibly need to consider a different cause.


My 13 lb havanese was diagnosed hypothyroid within weeks he started having the symptoms you described... I almost lost him. It turned out, after a perfect check up a VERY short time later he became diabetic and displayed symptoms of cushings. His wonderful vet worked with me and in no time he was back to himself - better than new actually. Then he went blind. But that's a different saga.

He is well now and I'm VERY glad I paid close attention to and immediately addressed his symptoms. When one endocrine issue pops up, others are often not far behind and some spread more quickly than any of us might believe.

It's super you're paying close attention. The best possible recommendation I could provide is keep doing that! The second best would be to keep a diary of his behaviors, foods, symptoms and go see your vet. Keep up with the diary and in close contact with your vet. 

Bless you both.


----------

